# I love nissan fest



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

Who's going to the Stillen fest this coming saturday?

Nissan Fest


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Uh dude...have you even READ the forums? A lot of us from here are planning to go to Stillen Day. I think I'm gonna go ahead and lock this thread, and make the Stillen Event a "Sticky"


----------

